# Please share you thoroughbreds



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

I have two, both are rescues. They are the love of my life. 

First is Kona registered name Slewed jury. He is 15 years old and 16 hands. We got him in january and was about 2-300 lbs underweight and just lifeless (the first picture is the day we got him the rest are all recent)

































Next is Chance, registered name Jumrunner. He is 10 years old and 17 hands.


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

oh and hear is one of chance in his racing days


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well red is TB/QH so i guess he could count??
9 yr old 16.3hh








































I just gotta say that it makes me EXTREMELY happy to see that Charlie is bigger and taller than Red haha I know thats mean.....


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> Well red is TB/QH so i guess he could count??
> 9 yr old 16.3hh
> 
> View attachment 99183
> ...


 
yup that counts :wink:


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

This is Braveheart (Choice Regiment) he's 22yro this year and an OTTB that we're retraining for trails. gotta put a topline on him, but he's 16.1hh and 1000lbs right now. before i brought him home he was stuck in a small mud pen for 3yrs.

i got him a couple years ago, and we just recently 'officially' gave him to my dad 
he loves his 'pony'


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

WyomingSissy said:


> This is Braveheart (Choice Regiment) he's 22yro this year and an OTTB that we're retraining for trails. gotta put a topline on him, but he's 16.1hh and 1000lbs right now. before i brought him home he was stuck in a small mud pen for 3yrs.
> 
> i got him a couple years ago, and we just recently 'officially' gave him to my dad
> he loves his 'pony'


 
AWW is it just me or does he have a heart for a star on his forehead?


----------



## luckydragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are mine. I will just share my full TBs...

Lucky Krews
16.2 hh, 12 yr old, OTTB gelding
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lucky-Krews/172378676147712


----------



## luckydragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Winsome (registered as Dogtoothkid)
16.3 hh, 9 yr old, OTTB gelding
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Winsome-for-sale/276748275695036


----------



## luckydragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Graceful Victory
16.0 hh, 9 yr old, OTTB mare
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Graceful-Victory/172382909476990


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This is our fostered OTTB mare, Regal- who is five years old.


















Kenzie- an orphaned 5 month old filly,









Kenzie and her mama, Sierra, before she passed away due to a massive stroke.









Shaniah, our 18 year old OTTB lesson mare



















Peppin, our one-eyed 8 month old colt









Bree, our ex Broodmare/OTTB who is 12 years old and came to us in rough condition. These are not recent pictures.


















And last but not least, Noah! Our OTTB gelding who I retrained myself.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well the first two was this was my moms Clyd/Tb cross Cowboy i got her to ride with us! he was a little over 16hh, 11 years old passed away last march at age 12 colic, saddly my mom never rode him her last horse bucked her off so she rode my horse and i rode hers, he was well behaved but was dead to my legs. the next was my Tb black close to 17hh, 42+ years passed away one night, he was a race horse, in the cuircus(?) then stuck in a small mud pasture with a mom and her 2 foals one 6 and the other 5 years old. i had him for 4 months and he was almost to normal weight when he passed, he let me ride him and he would take me for "walks" around the pasture and yard. never faster then a walk. he did tricks when id crack the whip at the other horses, like rear and "dance". the last is My Paint who has TB and QH in his blood lines. hes a black overo and one blue and one partial blue eye. 5 years old.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is our Aero (JC name Lady Brave Heart) - 
This is her running during her short career on the track








This is her the day she and DD first met








The day she came home to her forever home








DD and Aero at last year's fair


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

Monte Carlo: My 6 year old OTTB, I adopted him last summer. He was retired from racing due to a bowed tendon and was on stall rest for months. I started riding/training him in February and hes been doing wonderful! I am hoping to do hunters or eq on him. 








^ Baby Monte








^ Monte in Feb








^ First time in the outdoor








^ Trying to get the hang of the canter








^ Second time jumping 








^ for fun


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

My husband and I have two thoroughbreds, Angel and Kid. They are mother and son, Angel is 17, Kid is 5.

Angel










Kid










Angel has two other sons owned by my brother in law

Absolute Best is Kid's full brother










Spookie (not registered yet and no official name) is a 3/4 brother in blood to Best and Kid


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's my chestnut OTTB gelding. He came off the track in October and we've recently started eventing! Some of these pics are from his first time going BN (What a champ he was!) Oh and his name is Enzo (registered under His Name Was Rico :shock and I need to come up with a show name for him







He's learning dressage  (very slow process)








SJ canter at the BN HT








Out XC  Our favorite








SJ at the BN HT








Bank + water = well Enzo being Enzo








Walking to XC at the BN HT









Sorry for the pic overload!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Nikki - My beautiful 7 year old OTTB that I've had for 2 years...

The first day I got him.... scruffy fellow that he was.









2 years later:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures of your Thoroughbreds


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

these are my pretty girls 

Callme Smoochy "Smoochie" is a 4yr old 16.3 TB mare

























Moonlight Sonah "Samra" is an 8yr old 16.3 TB mare with a trot to die for!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Classic Victor, my 12yo gelding. I got him in April 2006. :3


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my OTTB Ace who I love so dearly <3 he's 12yrs old and 16.3hh! His Registered name is Paper Kite.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful pictures everyone!!
Rising 7 year old thoroughbred named Mustard. My first horse and proving to be most difficult horse i've ever ridden.
When i first got Muss-

















First day I took him anywhere(only day ive taken him anywhere)


















and now the days when we actually rode-

















I miss my all purpose saddle so much  If he comes back from trainers good i'll get a riser pad and start riding in it again!

And yes you can see the scars on his chest. and you can see all the modifications to his gear. went from a drop mouth thing on his bridle and a martin gale to none of each, then changed saddle to a stock which i hate but have to ride in :/


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

everyone you have such beautiful babies.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

heres my TB gelding 10 years old, 16.3Hh, but everyone seems to think hes bigger. hes my baby, we've been through hell together 
and ive save his life twice now. dont know what i would do with out this lovely fella.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

SilverSpur said:


> heres my TB gelding 10 years old, 16.3Hh, but everyone seems to think hes bigger. hes my baby, we've been through hell together
> and ive save his life twice now. dont know what i would do with out this lovely fella.
> 
> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/ImperialHorse/D
> SC00479.jpg


He is breath taking! Glad you saved him twice he is well worth the effort
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

This is Abbey (Had a Kitten), my 11 y/o, 16 hh chestnut OTTB mare.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Jewelsb said:


> He is breath taking! Glad you saved him twice he is well worth the effort
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
hes really become something else. you may not have said that 4 months ago. some people dont believe its the same horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is JJ. Yes, he's a full TB. No, he's not Appendix or Anglo-Arab. :wink:


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> This is JJ. Yes, he's a full TB. No, he's not Appendix or Anglo-Arab. :wink:


I'm thinking appendix or tb because of his tail set and his nice bum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Baby definitely got back, but he's full TB and nothing else. :wink:

I got him 2 months after he came off the track. He was a very bad race horse, but makes a very nice riding companion.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

The one and only Alli:

The photos kind of go in chronological order from 10'-11' winter through to earlier this spring


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Baby definitely got back, but he's full TB and nothing else. :wink:
> 
> I got him 2 months after he came off the track. He was a very bad race horse, but makes a very nice riding companion.


Oh read the original post wrong lol. Mine was a bad race horse too bit that's why I have him and I'm lucky he was so poor at racing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a good thing so many of them are bad at racing. Otherwise, so many of us wouldn't have discovered the joys of owning a TB. :happydance:


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Jewelsb said:


> Oh read the original post wrong lol. Mine was a bad race horse too bit that's why I have him and I'm lucky he was so poor at racing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That goes for Kid as well, 8 starts, 6th, 7th and 8th each time but I absolutely adore him.

Learning to stand in crossties, clearly he is completely traumatized by the experience.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

my tb triled very well and place every time, but pressure of race day was too much for him and he would be way back in the field


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Lol yes he looks quite traumatized! My tb is so gentle it's really surprising he ever ran. I need to figure out how to add pics if him from my iPhone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Think I've figured it out finally








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/lifesa/1340933024.png

Maybe this link? Ugh


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

[/url]http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/lifesa/1340934632.png[/url]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

:lol:If anyone would like to share their TB, I live in Missouri, and would make a good sharing partner.:lol:

I miss mine

"Buddy" was such a Knucklehead!!


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Everyone's Thoroughbreds look awesome c:

Here's my guy that I just sold last month. Renegade Roadster, "Justice". He was about 17 years old.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's the only picture I have on my new PC. 

Here's Hero (AKA Big Sexy :lol enjoying a few minutes in the "jungle".


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

My OTTB mare. The vet estimated that she is about 20 years old. She came to us 3 months after being rescued and she was about 200 pounds under weight when we got her. She needed her teeth floated ASAP. She had huge holes in the sides of her month from where her teeth rubbed. She also had rain rot. I believe she had a pretty bad spill because her back legs are covered with long scars. Anyways, she is now enjoying the retired life and living her days out as a pasture horsey.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Reno, 2008 OTTB. I adopted him last November from a Thoroughbred rescue (NPR). I haven't ridden him yet, but he's being trained for dressage and I'll be getting on him soon.

Before I post pictures of my boy, I will say I'm obsessed with finding his relative, so I couldn't help but look up (or try) everyone's pedigrees.

1st Cousins 1x removed - Aero
2nd Cousins - Kona, Monte, Kid
2nd Cousins 1x removed - Lucky Krews, Graceful Victory, Enzo, Abbey
3rd Cousins - Chance, Ace, Justice
3rd Cousins 1x removed - Winsome, Classic Victor
4th Cousins - Braveheart

@LuckyDragon: If you didn't know, Winsome and Grace are half-siblings.

@LoveYourHorse: I tried to look yours up, but apparently your TBs aren't registered (at least not in the US - the sites I use is an official site where all TBs are registered, whether or not they raced).

@Hedgie: Not sure if you're aware, but usually places will just use the horse's registered name as a show name. It's kind of ridiculous for a horse to have three names, I guess XD

Anyway, my Reno (yep, that's his registered JC name). Photos are in order of the caption:

1-3: First day I went to meet Reno at the foster farm. 3rd picture he's being "hugged" by his cousin Deck Chair.
4-5: Winter in his new home with me. 5th he's with his best friend Toga Race/Toga/Oberon (he moved away earlier this year)
6-7: Spring/summer/now. He's my pretty boy.


----------



## luckydragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Reno Bay, all of my horses are related 

Winsome, Graceful Victory, and two others I currently own, as well as two I have sold, and one I'm going to get (not to mention others I know) are all out of the same stallion - Win Lose or Draw. The other two that I have are not full TB, but they are full siblings (out of an Appendix mare). Lucky and Victory have the same dam. Lucky is a half brother to my mom's two (all three out of a diff stallion - Nice Krews). Lucky's half brother, Strawbug (Appendix) is a full brother to the dam of my other two full siblings.  To make it more confusing, I know Lucky's full sister, Blushing Flower, and am going to be getting a filly out of her and Win Lose or Draw. All of my horses are from the same breeder in ND


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I have 1 TB. He's an 18 yr old gelding (was a stallion until last year!) LOVE HIM. He is my 10 yr old daughters horse....he will try his best to do anything she asks him to do. I have his full story, as far as we know it anyway, on my profile. This pic is my daughter and Cy at the Rodeo Jr Princess Contest.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

This is my beautiful boy Jag. 16.2hh 12 years old. His registered name is Jaggerbomb Tipsy.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

What beautiful horses! Sadly I don't own any Tb's.


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Downtoourlastpenny or "China". 8 year old Thoroughbred mare. c:


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

This is Sapphira my 3 and a half year old TB mare, she's 16 HH and should finish 16.2, love her to pieces:


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

This makes me want a TB 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sam Smarty Pants, 22 year old OTTB, a broker outbid the meat man on him and now he's mine. 




















Nike, "Holding The Check", 7 year old OTTB. As seen on Undercover Boss, season 1, episode 5 "Churchill Downs." His trainer dumped him at a farm after bowing a tendon, stopped paying his board, and the barn owner was going to have him euthanized after he sustained a bad injury below his hock. The barn manager let a rescue know about him, and he ended up rescued. Sadly, after being with me in NC for a little over 3 months, he had to be euthanized due to a severe case of colic on Aug 23.






































Champleve, 5 year old OTTB. Just arrived almost 2 weeks ago.


----------

